# Wooster 50/50 Roller cover



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I tried these covers the other day for the first time, and at first I was pretty impressed. We rolled out a few walls with BM Aura egg shell, and the capacity and release of this cover was awesome. The next day I was running my hands over the walls and discovered that this cover sheds worse than any dog I've ever had! Has anyone else had this problem, and if so was it solvable by simply vacuuming out the cover prior to use? I'm hoping that I just got a bad cover but I would like to hear some feedback if you have any.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I've used plenty of those covers over the years, and never experienced that. Sounds like a bad cover to me. I'd try another one from a different lot # and reevaluate.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

mpminter said:


> I tried these covers the other day for the first time, and at first I was pretty impressed. We rolled out a few walls with BM Aura egg shell, and the capacity and release of this cover was awesome. The next day I was running my hands over the walls and discovered that this cover sheds worse than any dog I've ever had! Has anyone else had this problem, and if so was it solvable by simply vacuuming out the cover prior to use? I'm hoping that I just got a bad cover but I would like to hear some feedback if you have any.


Thats normal with that cover. Unfortunately there are many roller covers that would be better to use on prime coats when you expect to do a good sanding. The 50/50 is a nice production cover but we only use them on prime coats on NC work. Typically rolling 15 gallons won't be much of an issue except for where you start. We try to roll closets first to break them in BUT, you will end up pulling more fibers out if you use a 5-in-1 to scrape the paint out of the cover.

So in that case, after the cover is clean and spun, we use the nozzle attachment on the vac to suck out anything we can while its damp. same goes for its next use. We dunk them, spin them, vac them. It helps but those covers are never used for a "finish".

Also, sanding nap fibers out on highly visible walls is not always easy to do but Abranet mesh handles nap fibers very good in comparison to sandpaper.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

One thing worth mentioning... our local Glidden store some how manages to restock its shelves with a mix of the old 50/50 and the new 50/50


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I've used plenty of those covers over the years, and never experienced that. Sounds like a bad cover to me. I'd try another one from a different lot # and reevaluate.


If you're telling me that you've had a much better experience than I definitely will try another one. I was so pumped by the production of this cover and then so disappointed in the shedding problem! I tried the 9" long 1/2" cover and am looking forward to trying a 14" if it works out.


----------



## ddemair (Nov 3, 2008)

mpminter said:


> If you're telling me that you've had a much better experience than I definitely will try another one. I was so pumped by the production of this cover and then so disappointed in the shedding problem! I tried the 9" long 1/2" cover and am looking forward to trying a 14" if it works out.


Have you tried the Arroworthy microfiber roller cover? It's my latest favorite. No lint, no splatter and holds a lot of paint.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

mpminter said:


> If you're telling me that you've had a much better experience than I definitely will try another one. I was so pumped by the production of this cover and then so disappointed in the shedding problem! I tried the 9" long 1/2" cover and am looking forward to trying a 14" if it works out.


Have you tried the purdy colossal? Only cover I've ever seen better then a lambs wool.

Before you use those 50/50s wrap them in masking tape 3 or 4 times.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

mpminter said:


> If you're telling me that you've had a much better experience than I definitely will try another one. I was so pumped by the production of this cover and then so disappointed in the shedding problem! I tried the 9" long 1/2" cover and am looking forward to trying a 14" if it works out.


I used to use them exclusively, until about ten years ago when I switched to using all lambswools. Back then we would throw them away after each use, and I prolly went through 500-600 per year. I only use them sparingly now, like when I'm rolling oil. But I still can't say that I get any that shed like you are describing.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I've used plenty of those covers over the years, and never experienced that. Sounds like a bad cover to me. I'd try another one from a different lot # and reevaluate.


I tried those covers too and had the same problem, even tho I washed them before I used em they still shed bad.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I bought a 6 pack and I still have 4 of them left so I'll probably use the tape trick and at least finish this pack. Any way to know if they're the new ones or the old ones? 

@bender, I don't now if I've ever used a collosus, but I may have to give them a whirl

@ddemair, I've never used anyone's microfiber. I usually use a soft white woven cover, or the pink ones (think SW contractors) but I'm trying to branch out more. 

@Schmidt, Why the switch to lambswool? I've seen those but I always thought they were too pricey. I usually don't wash my covers but if I was going to use those I would probably start. Is the difference really that great?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Scotiadawg said:


> I tried those covers too and had the same problem, even tho I washed them before I used em they still shed bad.


Crap, if thats the case, things must have changed allot since I used them exclusively. Like I said in my last post, its been ten years, and I only buy them here and there for throwaways now.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

mpminter said:


> @Schmidt, Why the switch to lambswool? I've seen those but I always thought they were too pricey. I usually don't wash my covers but if I was going to use those I would probably start. Is the difference really that great?


They _just plain_ apply paint faster. Buy one and try it out on your next job. I'll bet you switch. :yes: Clean-up is a snap also, two min at the max.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, I'm up for anything that will increase production, so I'll give them a shot! How do you clean them? If I clean covers I usually scrape out the excess paint, soak overnight in water and then work them clean under running water, sometimes using dish washing liquid. I just got a spinner, so I'll probably try spinning the paint out into a 5'er. How do you do it?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

mpminter said:


> Well, I'm up for anything that will increase production, so I'll give them a shot! How do you clean them? If I clean covers I usually scrape out the excess paint, soak overnight in water and then work them clean under running water, sometimes using dish washing liquid. I just got a spinner, so I'll probably try spinning the paint out into a 5'er. How do you do it?


A utility sink, spinner and a lot of water.  Trust me, you won't have a problem. Just don't soak them overnight. You have to remember that its a natural product that is glued to a hard cardboard shell. Repeated soaking and the glue will start to release from the core.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> A utility sink, spinner and a lot of water.  Trust me, you won't have a problem. Just don't soak them overnight. You have to remember that its a natural product that is glued to a hard cardboard shell. Repeated soaking and the glue will start to release from the core.


^this

You wont need to soak them. They hold more paint, they release it a ton better and they wash a lot faster. The colossus is very similar except they don't wear out. I mean, if you clean them good, they literally wont wear out.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Pretty much all I use is the 50/50 and the collossus. Always wash and spin new pads a few times.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> A utility sink, spinner and a lot of water.  Trust me, you won't have a problem. Just don't soak them overnight. You have to remember that its a natural product that is glued to a hard cardboard shell. Repeated soaking and the glue will start to release from the core.


Who makes your favorite lambswool cover? Do you use 14, 18, or 9?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

mpminter said:


> Who makes your favorite lambswool cover? Do you use 14, 18, or 9?


I only have them in 9'', and usually buy the Allpro brand. Its a local buying group here and am not sure who makes it for them. I get about 6-12 months of use out of each sleeve before we wear it out.

Edit: I bought a bunch at the SW 30% off event and have been happy with those also.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

I remember noticing how much came off the 50/50 roller I had when doing the initial wash. It didn't want to stop shedding, no matter how much was scrubbed off.

I went with the suggestion of the local manager (regional paint store) and tried the Colossus 3/8" or 1/2" and it's done a fantastic job over the last 3 or 4 interior jobs. Still acts and feels brand new as long as you clean it well but it can be used all day and still clean up really well. It's the blue/white fiber...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Are you de-linting before you use them? I use the tape method, the only roller that still gives me trouble with shedding continuously are the colossus. 

They aren't very bad, and the fibers are big enough to spot and pull out of the wet finish.


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

i think the tape method for delinting causes more lint ,i run underwater then spin them,then its primed and ready to go


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

ltd said:


> i think the tape method for delinting causes more lint ,i run underwater then spin them,then its primed and ready to go


That's what the national Wooster rep suggests.


----------



## right? or right now? (Dec 15, 2011)

ltd said:


> i think the tape method for delinting causes more lint ,i run underwater then spin them,then its primed and ready to go


Tape and burn....after pulling tape take lighter and melt remaining fibers. Similar to what you would do to a polypropylene rope. I do this to all covers except collosus and foam.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I quit using lambskin so long ago now that I can't even remember why. Probably the cost...but who knows.

I picked up a couple (9") 3/4" a few days ago, mostly just for the hell of it, but partly because of some of the replies here.
I've used them on two different types of texture..both light...with no noticeable stipple, and none of the little paint bubbles that a cheaper roller leaves sometimes on smoother surfaces.

Yesterday I had an accent wall that I decided to use a 6" x 1/2" nap weenie roller on. A wall that would have taken 3 loads with the lambskin, took 16 w/the weenie.

Last night after work, I cleaned out a roller for the first time in maybe 10 years.
..but I didn't clean the weenie.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Wooster is also making a microfiber cover that is quite nice..call your rep and ask him for a freebie sample,,I did and got it in the mail 4 days later,Great coverage and fast too


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

1963 Sovereign said:


> Wooster is also making a microfiber cover that is quite nice..call your rep and ask him for a freebie sample,,I did and got it in the mail 4 days later,Great coverage and fast too


How much are they?


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

was two months or so ago..maybe 4.75 - 5.00 right around there..


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

mpminter said:


> I tried these covers the other day for the first time, and at first I was pretty impressed. We rolled out a few walls with BM Aura egg shell, and the capacity and release of this cover was awesome. The next day I was running my hands over the walls and discovered that this cover sheds worse than any dog I've ever had! Has anyone else had this problem, and if so was it solvable by simply vacuuming out the cover prior to use? I'm hoping that I just got a bad cover but I would like to hear some feedback if you have any.


I use them all the time. Either wash them before first use or I use tape and wrap it around the cover to pull any loose hairs.


----------

